# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Hersh Proto's Print Thread

## Hersh Proto

Hey everyone!  This forum seems like a great community to start contributing to.  
I'm using a FlashForge Replicator with dual extruders, lately printing in PLA. 
 Had the printer since Christmas, and just finally getting all the kinks and tweaks worked to where I'm _usually_ 100% happy with the prints.  

*Pencil/pen cup modeled from a Smith & Wesson .44Mag cylinder.* 
It's an exact replica, scaled up.  
The two top parts were printed at .20mm layer height, and the bottom stand was .30mm.  
Thingiverse Thing #23564


*Cube Gear Desk Toy
*Thingiverse Thing #66117


Thanks for the feedback!

----------

